# why do some men not like women wearing nail polish??



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

iv noticed a few do not like women wearing nail polish,, why is this?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Because not all men can be clustered into one small woman-chasing, curve-loving, females-covered-in-makeup-and-nail-polish group.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've no idea, personally. It doesn't matter what they think anyway, because it's your body and there's no law against women (or men, if they so choose) painting their nails.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't like heavy makeup either. 

Why? I don't know. Why isn't an apple an orange?


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have a personal preference one way or the other, it's about what the woman wants. If she doesn't want to wear makeup or nail polish, fine by me, she's looking natural and wasting less time getting ready every day. If she does, that's her perogative, not mine.

In the end, I say let the woman choose, but I agree with Hannibal and SkyCloud, not all men are in the same category as far as what we look for in a mate, and not all of us look at just surface-level crap like makeup/clothes/nail polish. Some women look better without it, and some women don't go anywhere unless they have slathered themselves in makeup and nail polish. I personally own black nailpolish and black eyeshadow...for when I feel rather gothically inclined. So...whatever a woman wants, her deal, the point is it's the woman I love, not what she's wearing/how she looks.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

You could also turn the question around. Why some men like women wearing nail polish? We were all born with transparent nails, so why so some prefer nails with additional color?


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

Alexa said:


> iv noticed a few do not like women wearing nail polish,, why is this?


Can't help you out with that one. I *love* nail polish on women!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

How many women like guys who wear nail polish? :tongue:


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I didn't know this was even an issue.  I can understand how some men can dislike women wearing a lot of makeup but I did not know nail polish fit under the same category. Provided that the nails aren't super long, I don't think nail polish exudes the same "fakeness" as caked on makeup does.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

No, honey, you can't spend two hours and 50 dollars of mine at the nail parlor letting asian people put pretty designs on your nails that will be destroyed in a month. I could buy you a one-way plane ticket to Canada for that much money.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I used to not like nail polish. Now I'm ok with it, but unpolished nails are equally fine.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I know my significant other isn't too big on girls wearing nail polish because he prefers people looking as natural as possible. :3 No make-up, no piercings, no nail polish... he prefers the human body looking how it's supposed to be. (When he found out that I don't even have pierced ears, a very common piercing for girls, he was delighted! :tongue

Speaking as a girl here, I don't mind nail polish or painting my own nails (but I haven't done it for months, 'cause I just don't care anymore XD), but fake fingernails bother me. I guess this is partly because I prefer short fingernails over long fingernails in general.. I don't get how having long fingernails is considered feminine to some. >.>


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Alexa said:


> iv noticed a few do not like women wearing nail polish,, why is this?


I'm fine with nail polish, what I don't like is stupidly long nails, shit aint practical!



Theaetetus said:


> No, honey, you can't spend two hours and 50 dollars of mine at the nail parlor letting asian people put pretty designs on your nails that will be destroyed in a month. I could buy you a one-way plane ticket to Canada for that much money.


Why are they ALWAYS Asians in those places, are they illegals? (In Australia I'm talking about)


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Trauma said:


> I'm fine with nail polish, what I don't like is stupidly long nails, shit aint practical!
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they ALWAYS Asians in those places, are they illegals? (In Australia I'm talking about)


I honestly don't know. They might be illegals... There were illegals from Hong Kong working at a chinese restaurant here in town until they got deported. United States, BTW.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Trauma said:


> Why are they ALWAYS Asians in those places, are they illegals? (In Australia I'm talking about)


Erm, they are usually legal. I think a lot of them chose to work in places like nail salons because it's a relatively cheap and simple skill one can learn without being completely fluent in English. And in the business of cosmetics (not just nails or Asian people, anyone in the business), it's pretty easy to charge people in a way that you can make a nice profit. 

Anyway, I think some men aren't fans of nail polish because it looks artificial.


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

I prefer not to wear to much make-up or any nail polish. I'm always impatient to get it dry and I ruin it some how. Make-up makes me self-conscious, and it gets on my teeth. So I rarely wear any.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I prefer a woman to be all natural. I think things like nail polish are such a waste of money. I don't even think they look good. Worse though is when you get fake nails. Then you're just being dumb as they constantly get in the way. I can look past nail polish though as it's really a minor thing, but I don't agree with it at all.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't care. But if you don't wear it I am 100% completely fine with it. I actually might like you a bit more if you decide to do that ON YOUR OWN (i don't want it to be because I don't like it.... that's retarded). If YOU don't like doing it.... then don't. You should respect yourself enough to decide for yourself whether or not you want to or not. I personally think it's useless.... it makes you no more attractive than you are.... and it costs money. If it is some sort of expression then have at it. If it is because you are a woman and that's what you should do then .... eww.


----------



## gunner123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think nail polish is nice on medium length nails.


----------



## Tantive (Dec 17, 2008)

Because if you want to nibble on a lovers finger, you would rather not nibble on nailpolish


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I grew up in the 80s and the era of lots of makeup and nail polish, glam. I now keep my nails very short for work, and keep them uncolored. I will use clear sometimes, or a light color. I love to paint my toenails however, and I always use a bright color. I also don't wear much makeup anymore.

As for hary legs and such, if its winter, I wll let my leg hair grow. I know many feminist women and lesbians whom do not shave at all, and as long as its clean and soft, who cares? Its really no worse than a mans beard anyhow, and that gets food particles in it. Women did not used to shave at all, up until 50 years ago or so, that was for ladies of the evening.

My wife does not wear makeup or nail polish. She will wear tinted sunblock and that is enough for her. I find her beautiful as is.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I've never heard of this happening.

I'd imagine nail polish would be another thing to be indifferent about for most people anyway.*


----------



## duck (May 26, 2010)

Alexa said:


> iv noticed a few do not like women wearing nail polish,, why is this?


Eh . . . . subconscious association with 'something or other'.

You can pick any random, irrelevant thing in the world, and no matter how innocuous and insignificant it is, SOMEBODY will absolutely hate it.

No reason, just because. Humans are naturally weird.


----------



## Ekeh Mayu (Jun 1, 2010)

I can understand the transparent, heart-felt, we each have our own choice. And that some men do and dont while some women do and dont; but I think this is meant for a personal opinion, so i'm going to give it.

I think the nail polish can go with the make up poshness for one! Like putting on nail polish for a certain outfit on a specific date. For me that triggers the work-hard, party hard mentality. Where one gets to be themselves like one day a week. And for me specifically, that is triggered when a girl does put on nail polish for a vacation!!! Or dresses up in any way. I find that so infuriating.
That's possibly a personal value though that I rant about. I just try integrating what I learn, not celebrating it on the holidays.

The other reason I can perceive is the natural beauty. My girlfriend once had her nails normal, or transparent, and it complemented her image to me as looking like a druid. The natural level for me in sharing with her was like an adam and eve experience. I don't wish for any clothing to cover that up. But in the same extent I am just as willing for both of us to paint each other.
(Perhaps I am emotionally manipulative here..)

Although this is unrelated, I do find the nail parlor or a pedicure as an ingenuine service. But that is definitely on part of my jealousy, as a human could fulfill services to not have use of a special other and even not having to use their own gifts. And I would be willing to try that with her.

Also on a weird personal level, I found my moms feet painted to look like weird trolls feet. The body for me can be a beautiful form of expression, but if it is done wrong (subjective ME insertion); then my response is pretty critical. I have strong emotional reactions though to any change from my SO, which I need to be able to express better...

Edit:
It can be a realm for self-expression, which I like the idea reflected. Like in Fable, the video game, how who you are was reflected externally on your being (although it is not very complex, you get the idea). Scars, tattoos, earrings, the muscle tone, etc... But then there is the level where muscle tone is raised not by fighting life's banality, but by taking steroids or going to Gold's Gym. I perceive that too much with make up, where its a cheap-scape expression. It's bullshit!
I suppose it just hurts my feelings when I try so hard toward this own permeating of my internal self in complement with my external, and I get to see the rest of the world taking my same self-expression as a joke!


----------



## afireinside66 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've never heard of men not liking the way nail polish looks, but I think a lot of men can't stand the smell of nail polish.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

Weird? Maybe they don't want it chipping off into their eye or food or....whatever...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Guiltyuntilproven said:


> Weird? Maybe they don't want it chipping off into their eye or food or....whatever...


How would that happen?


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally prefer girls who look natural.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Darner said:


> You could also turn the question around. Why some men like women wearing nail polish? We were all born with transparent nails, so why so some prefer nails with additional color?


It's pretty! Why else?


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Colors attract my eye, nail polish shows effort and maintenance. I notice it like I would her hair, her shoes, her scent...

It's only as important to me as the person possessed enough to endure the time it takes to apply it. There is something being communicated whenever we put something on our bodies. Let it be a pair of shades, a particular jacket or a colorful pair of socks...

I like finding out exactly what is being said, or at least teasing my mind to the possibilities.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

afireinside66 said:


> I've never heard of men not liking the way nail polish looks, but I think a lot of men can't stand the smell of nail polish.


Count me in that group. What's even worse is the smell of nail polish remover.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

firedell said:


> I don't like nail polish, I don't really care for my nails anyway. I bite them.


Same here, there's no point in putting polish on my nails when it will just be chewed off within a day.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont mind men wearing nail polish actually i think black nail polish and black eyeliner looks good on them makes them look sexy and i dont see why people have a problem with it, live and let live. :bored:


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

conformità said:


> i dont mind men wearing nail polish actually i think black nail polish and black eyeliner looks good on them makes them look sexy and i dont see why people have a problem with it, live and let live. :bored:


Black can be such a pain to remove though~ X3


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Because shiny things distract them and they know it!


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

The whole concept is gross to me. Especially when they grow them long.*pukes*


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

Aye. Witch nails are gross.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

conformità said:


> iv noticed a few do not like women wearing nail polish,, why is this?


it's because they are dumb


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

is it because it makes them age faster?


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm a woman but I like women... so here goes:

nail polish (and make-up in general): waste of time, waste of money. If a woman wants to get me, come fresh, without crap all over the hands and face. I would like to wake up to the same person I went to bed with, not some kind of Loch Ness monster.
Oh, and don't get me started on those horrid fake nails... :dry:

Nail polish? What for? Take good care of the nails and they look pretty by themselves, long or short. In fact, nail polish murders the nails as it doesn't let them breathe and they turn mushy, weak and break easier. Oh, not to mention the types that use nail polish to hide all the crap under the nails (bleh).
Ever wonder why your nails are so crappy ladies? If you keep them loaded with nail polish, that's probably why.


----------

